# Preparedness Program



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

From another list, comes this announcement.

Give him a try.

Building for Survival

This show will explore the variety and use of survival shelters, both for individuals and for communities. There are many approaches to what can serve to protect people after their homes are damaged or destroyed, and better yet, how to build structures that are unlikely to incur major damage in the first place when natural disasters strike. Our very special guest will be Iliona Outram Khalili, the Director of CalEarth in Hesperia, California.

You can get access to the show at: TAO: Emergency Management Consulting

Simply click on the logo for the show (the family facing the sunrise).

We had a great show last week on the use of the free software, FULCRUM, as I did my best to create "old time radio drama", as a local official trying to survive the after affects of a tornado striking his home in Kearney, Kansas. The entire show can be downloaded at TAO: Emergency Management Consulting

Just click on the archives of the past shows and load Show 28 for October 31st. Hey, it was Halloween after all!

I look forward to seeing you Friday on the Road to Ready.

Sincerely,

Rick Tobin, Your Host

-- 
Rick Tobin, President/CEO
TAO Emergency Management Consulting
Host of the "Road to Ready" on VoiceAmerica every Friday at noon, Pacific Time


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

finally got a chance to check this out... thanx


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry I missed the show. I'll check it out when I find the time. How is this for an emergency shelter? It's tornado proof, fire proof, earthquake resistant, termite proof, and will last for centuries.

A Monolithic Dome Indestructible Fire Station


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Tex, domes used to be the hardest of structures to build, but now they are amongst the cheapest due to the use of 'airform' technology.

supposedly these domes can potentially have an insulation value of R60 due to the foam layer between the airform & the shotcrete.


----------

